# AIDS in Classical Music



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I am interested in finding music that was written in response to AIDS. I know of Corigliano's 1st Symphony but would like to find more than just that. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

See here for an article and list which includes Corigliano I. I am personally unfamiliar with these contemporary works.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Your thread title caused me to look, so I feel obligated to reply... that AIDS in classical music has cost the world dearly by the demise of musicians.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mark Adamo - Late Victorians. Available on Naxos.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Not strictly about the AIDS virus, but dedicated to a musician who succumbed to it, one of our finest conductors, Stuart Challender. Richard Mills' piece for orchestra called _Tenebrae_ (1992), is a lament dedicated to the late Maestro Challender...


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all. I am interested in writing a paper on this subject.


----------

